# Some new friends to the 265g Hap/Peacock tank



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Since my new tank is going to be an eight footer and most likely going to be salt, I seen a craigslist deal i couldn't pass up. Two 4' hamilton technologies metal halide fixtures. The fixtures have two 250w metal halides (mogel based), and two 40w actinic 48" T-8 bulbs. Remote ballasts for each fixture is inclosed in a neat aluminum box with fans in both the fixtrues and ballasts. Anyways got them both for $200. It was also close to my local breeders so I stopped up there to pick up some new stock. Picked up 6 syno multis, which I can't get a picture of yet, they are small so they still hide alot. Small male Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (lemon Jake), small male Ruby red and are also small so they hide alot so no pictures of them. But I did get some pictures of the others which include a Chilotilapia rhoadesii, Rhamphochromis longiceps, and my favorite Aristochromis christyi, all for $100. Anyways here are the pics starting with the new guys.

Chilotilapia rhoadesii




























Rhamphochromis longiceps




























Aristochromis christyi





































Random pictures of the old guys...


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

Great pics! Did you see that there will be 10 new episodes of Tanked next spring? Maybe they can build one for you. How cool would that be? : - )


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

AMAZING!!!!


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

What's the guy with the red blaze above your Cop. borleyi pics?


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

dielikemoviestars said:


> What's the guy with the red blaze above your Cop. borleyi pics?





















The one in the background in these pictures?

He is young but I'm pretty sure he is a Aulonocara hansbaenschi, Red Shoulder.


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

looks like an aulonocara burgundy blue, got one in my tank too


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

I think he was referring to the protomelas spilonotus "sulphur head"


----------



## hotdogstuff (Sep 30, 2004)

nice pics. Hopefully I will be there someday.


----------



## coonie (May 23, 2011)

what is that fish in picture 15 whats blue with the yellow stripe on it's head?


----------



## jowideb (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi, i`m new to this forum and like very much what i have seen so far. Its not likely that i will ever have a tank large enough to harbour the kinds of cichlids you and others on this forum have. So to be able to browse through it all and look at all the beautiful pictures such as you have is simply great.
I`ve had Blue dolfins and some Peacocks. Do i see orange coloured Labidochromis caeruleus somewhere in the middle of youre pictures?
I know what LFS is, but what is lol?

Greetings, John.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link dark SSide. Those are great photos. A nice, new camera is on my Christmas wish list, so hopefully come the new year I will be able to take some shots like those.

What is the fish that looks like a darker version of P. electra (it is in the photo that shows the belly of your OB at the top of the frame)? Is it just a more dominant (or stressed) deep water hap, or is that what they call "electra blackfin"? I really like that one.

Thanks again!

PS - jowideb, lol = laughing out loud.


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

This guy? If yes, he is commonly called a "star sapphire" or Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" He is about 4 1/2 to 5 inches and is just starting to get the sparkle to him. Here is an adult picture, IMO one of if not the most beautiful freshwater fish out there.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1218


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

coonie said:


> what is that fish in picture 15 whats blue with the yellow stripe on it's head?


I think you are referring to this fish...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1359


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

jowideb said:


> Hi, i`m new to this forum and like very much what i have seen so far. Its not likely that i will ever have a tank large enough to harbour the kinds of cichlids you and others on this forum have. So to be able to browse through it all and look at all the beautiful pictures such as you have is simply great.
> I`ve had Blue dolfins and some Peacocks. Do i see orange coloured Labidochromis caeruleus somewhere in the middle of youre pictures?
> I know what LFS is, but what is lol?
> 
> Greetings, John.


I thought the same thing when I set up my 55g about two years ago. I went to a 150g then to this 265g and about to pull the trigger on a 350+ gallon. And yes it is a hybrid lab. All these fish and I can not seem to find good yellow labs. I think all of mine are muts but they still look decent.

Lol = Laugh out loud


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

dark SSide said:


> This guy? If yes, he is commonly called a "star sapphire" or Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" He is about 4 1/2 to 5 inches and is just starting to get the sparkle to him. Here is an adult picture, IMO one of if not the most beautiful freshwater fish out there.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1218


That's the one! I agree, they are beautiful, I guess I've never seen a youngster before. Now that you point it out, though, I do see the speckles coming in. Well, again, thanks for sharing these wonderful fish with the rest of us. You've really got something to be proud of there!


----------



## jowideb (Oct 21, 2011)

Most of the yellow labs i have are of lesser quality. They have black stripes and spots where there shouldn`t be and greyish patches. But some are still as they should be (i hope). 
Gr. John.


----------

